# No tiene imagen la television pero si audio



## luiselelectronico (Jun 15, 2008)

Hola a todos, a cabo de abrir una television, esta tiene el problema que no se ve la imagen pero si se escuha. Revise la tarjeta y me llamo la atensión dos transistores que tenian sus terminales desprendidas. Las solde y la imagen queria aparecer pero se seguia sin ver, medi los transistores y al parecer estan dañados pero revisando hay otros que estan dañados. Busque en internet los numeros de los transistores y no aparecen yo digo que es por que la television es vieja y de blanco y negro y a lo mejor los transistores se descontinuaron. Los numeros de los transistores son los siguientes: 3DD03, 3CD511, 3DD4080, ademas tiene circuitos integrados con los siguientes numeros, TDA4500 Y TDA2611 los cuales si encontre información, el 2611 es un amplificador de audio y el 4500 es un circuito especial para estos televisores. Los circuitos dudo tengan algun problema ya que la television si tiene audio. Bueno el punto es que me puedan decir  si puedo sustituir estos transistores para poder arreglar el problema ademas que me puedan decir si el problema son los transistores (aunque digo que primero los deberia de cambiar). Bueno eso es todo, gracias y les agradeceria mucho si me pueden ayudar ya que soy un novato en esto de las reparaciones de televisores.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jun 15, 2008)

antes de cambiar ningun componente yo te aconsejo que revises en todas las coordenadas de la placa si hay soldaduras partidas, frias , viejas ( deben andar por  bodas de oro si es en B/N) ., revisa bien , ya que es lo mas comun. ( yo arregle 5 televisores , y todos por problemas en las soldaduras ) no tuve que cambiar nunca un componente .  a veces los fabricantes ahorran estaño, poniendo menos de lo necesario, y se hace mas fragil la soldadura. 
no apliques mucho calor a los transistores .
suerte


----------



## neutron (Jun 20, 2008)

hola

hay algunos TV que si no funciona bien alguna etapa de video como es el horizontal directamente no funciona nada. es decir ni el audio.

yo te diria que revises principalmente el brillo, los transistores del mismo y el contraste.

si todo eso esta al maximo, entonces pasa a revisar si el filamento esta lo suficientemente caliente como para disparar los electrones hacia el anodo. podes revisarlo midiendo la tension que le llega al filamento... deveria estar entre los 9 a 18volts. pero tendrias que ver que tipo de señal es la que le deveria llegar al filamento segun la marca y modelo de la tv.

si no es esto, puede ser problema de la fuente, que no este regulando bien.

suerte.

espero haberte ayudado...


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Jun 26, 2008)

te sugiero que revises si las tensiones en el tubo son las correctas (g1, g2, k). En Argentina siguen circulando tv b/n que trabajan a 12v, y he recibido algunos con problemas en un capa que filtra una linea que va al trc ( de 80v aprox). por supuesto  un osciloscopio sería de gran ayuda, como también que consultes si fue repentino o de pronto el problema.suerte, José L.


----------



## diego nielsen (Jun 3, 2010)

hola amigos, no se si este es el lugar en que debo volcar mi inquietud, tengo poquisimos conocimientos de tv.. y tengo en tele philco 29 pulgadas año 95 mas o menos.. de lo mejor la imagen se oscurece y solo quedan los todos rojos, se ve rojo con poco brillo, que podra ser ?


----------



## monomauro (Jun 4, 2010)

hola colega , mira el problema puede estar  tarjeta de atras  . resuelda los TR de la placa , que no quede alguna soldaura fria y no estaria de mas resoldar el flyback . si no mejora , revisa los Tr (rgb) . Suerte !! salud2


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 1, 2010)

si no le llegan los 180 voltios y si no le llega corriente a los filamentos y si le falta el alto voltaje de la G2 el tv no puede dar imagen. revisa eso a ver..


----------



## erestor7 (Ene 31, 2011)

hola buenas, me podrían ayudar a obtener información de las partes de un entrenador de televisión por satelite??estoy estudiando electronica y me han mandado un trabajo sobre un entrenador de televisión por satelte y no encuentro información por ningún sitio, podrían ayudarme?? envienme lo que puedan a 
gracias foreros


----------

